# Can anyone tell me what this is and what it might be worth?



## Liquid Time (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello Everyone, I'm posting this bottle I recently dug. It is a nice corn flower blue and has a nice open pontil. I'm not sure what it is or how much it might be worth. Thanks for your help and knowledge.


----------



## Liquid Time (Feb 21, 2013)

Here is another pic.


----------



## Liquid Time (Feb 21, 2013)

And one more.


----------



## Liquid Time (Feb 21, 2013)

Also how rare would you say it is? 
 Thanks


----------



## RED Matthews (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow,  I am sure it is a bottle, only selling it on Ebay or some place will tell you what it is worth.  I look at all things being worth what some one will pay for it.  This isn't a priced item market place, in my opinion.   RED Matthews


----------



## bucky902 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi nice bottle love the color, i found one on ebay if you follow it to see if it sell that will give you a good idea of value 

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Light-Blue-o-p-Flask-Mint-condition-/271160135920?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f226750f0


----------



## Liquid Time (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow great job locating it on ebay. I have looked before but there has not been one up for auction. Thanks for the link. I can't wait to see what it will bring.


----------

